# T.C. Brown Trout BBQ



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Here's an open invite for anyone thats likes to fish Steelies and Browns, and BBQ. 
Date: Wednesday April 20.
Location: Mitchell Creek State Park in TC ( Corner of 3 mile rd. and US 31)
Time: 5:30 till Dark

This is a BYO BBQ. There are charcoal grills on site for us to use. I also have 2 small portable propane grills I will bring. This is Surf Fishing from the beach. Waders are required if you want to fish. Also bring your own rod holders, bait ( spawn is best, also crawlers and minnows work), Rods and reels with LARGE line capacity(175 yds. minimum) etc. A camp chair is nice if you want to sit. This will be a fun way to wet a line, have some grub and share some stories. There is a lot of room to fish. Even if you dont plan on fishing stop by and BBQ. Hope you all can join us.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Dustin,

I think you are exploiting a fishery via the internet! :lol: I'd make it if I could, but a Wednesday is a tough one. Have fun guys.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Trust me this is much more emphasis on BBQ than good fishing. I havent caught a fish down there in 2 years. Either way it will still be fun and you never know if a school of browns will make an appearance.  I would do a weekend MNG for you and others that are interested and arent locals, but I will be traveling on the weekends. :sad:


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll be there if the weather is good, get out of work at 5:30, so I'll be a bit late. Hope to meet some of you MS people, and have a good time, maybe catch some fish.

On a side note, I'll be hunting down anyone who wants to join our "Bank Billies" club, dues are $35 per year... :evil:


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Noah,
35 bucks to join the "bank billies?" Isn't that a little cheap for all the fun we have???  


I am def. in for next wednesday. Might bring a few friends!

Hey Dustin,
Do you have a extra rod holder or two for me???


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Dan, I have 2 extras and since you spoke first you can use em. I will look in the barn and see if I can scrounge up some more old ones for other people to use.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Just a reminder, This is a Bring Your Own event. I will have grills fired up and ready shortly after I get there. Brats, Burgers, Steaks, Drinks, Chips, whatever you want. Everyone is responsible for themselves except for the grills which I will take care of. Hope to see all of the locals and anyone else interested in attending.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

anyone else going?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Here are a few more members from NW Michigan who might be interested. I need to work on udating my list of members from up here.


TotoBeulah

Whit1Arcadia

Dann09Elberta

MunsterlndrTraverse City

UltimateOutdoorsmanTraverse City

StelmonTraverse City

White Bear

Tc8782


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if i was up there i'd make the roadie to see yall. haven't been on that side of the state for a while now. anyways, i hope you all have fun and be safe!

steve


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I might have a few friends out there with me...


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

We are 2 days out from the Brown Trout BBQ. Conditions look favorable with a light N wind and some clouds. So far I KNOW Stelmon, UBDSLO1, and Myself are in. Hopefully more will show.

Whit I sent a PM to you and Bill as well as some others but never got a reply about if you guys might be joining us. Did the PM get through?


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm still not sure if I can make it. I am suppossed to have my dad come and stay a few days with us, he's 89 years old so someone has to be there. Once I know for sure, even though its only 2 days away, I'll let ya know. I may just show up and have a few laughs.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Tomarrows the day...can't wait.

Luke has class til 8 and might come after and BS. Same with my buddy Jake.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Well it is the day of the Great Brown Trout BBQ. It is supposed to be very windy this afternoon so hopefully it wont be too rough to fish. Either way we will have some bbq and tell stories. Looks like there wont be very many attending but it will be fun anyhow. I should be there about 5:30, hopefully a little sooner. See everyone there.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow, thanks to everybody that showed up! I was really surprised at the turnout. Bank Billies for life, yo!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> Bank Billies for life, yo!


LOL! Fun night for sure!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Son was down here from Petoskey.....couldn't make it up there. Any fish?


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

No fish, but the hotdogs, whiskey, and company made for a good time. Noah and Dan, next meeting for the Bank Billies we will hold the elections. I will run for the clerks position. You two can fight it out for president :lol: .


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

LMAO!!!


Will post pics sometime this weekend. Will have those jig pics for you by the time you get back dustin. Hitting up the Big M tomarrow probably and another big animal river.


----------

